# Bulls @ Celtics Game Thread (10/31/08), 7 pm



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

*Chicago Bulls at Boston Celtics*

_*Friday October 28*_

*Chicago Bulls starting lineup*

PG-Rose
SG-Sefolosha
SF-Deng
PF-Thomas
C-Gooden

*Boston Celtics starting lineup*

PG-Rajon Rondo
SG-Ray Allen
SF-Paul Pierce
PF-Kevin Garnett
C-Kendrick Perkins


*A few questions before the game*

Will Al Harrington be a Bull?
Will Thabo remain in the starting lineup?
Will Tyrus see 40 minutes again?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Dont be discouraged if we get routed. It's early in the season.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Tyrus will probably struggle against KG, i'm expecting him to be in foul trouble early. He'll need to be aggressive against the DPOY, give him too much respect and he will be eaten alive.

Again i also expect Thabo to struggle against Ray and get into foul trouble early. 

Rose vs Rondo will be exciting.

The celtics are also deep which kinda nulify our strength, chances of a victory are low though but if the bulls can keep the game close, don't be intimidated by the champs and play hustle defense, well...you'll never know.

Hope is free!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*



Nu_Omega said:


> Tyrus will probably struggle against KG, i'm expecting him to be in foul trouble early. He'll need to be aggressive against the DPOY, give him too much respect and he will be eaten alive.
> 
> Again i also expect Thabo to struggle against Ray and get into foul trouble early.
> 
> ...


Why do we have to wait so long for game 2?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

I've got vBookie powers again, taco_daddy. All is right with the world.

...even if we're likely to lose this game.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

KG vs Tyrus
-----------
KG will dominate Tyrus. I think Tyrus will get into foul trouble. Tyrus is not at that level yet as a defender. But, Tyrus I think will continue to put up around 12 points and 8 rebounds.

Deng vs Pierce
--------------
Pierce will get his points. Deng will probably have to rely more on his mid-range shot. The Celtics interior defense is one of the best in the league.

Perkins vs Gooden
-----------------
Gooden will play an important role here. He needs to hit those mid-range shot to lure Perkins out of the paint to give Rose to penetrate or Tyrus and Deng to make a cut. If Gooden hit his shots, Perkins won't be too much of a factor.

Allen vs Thabo/Hinrich
--------------------------
I don't know who Vinnie will go with. But, Allen is getting old. Both Hinrich and Thabo are good defenders, they will slow down Allen. Thabo/Hinrich needs to focus on off the ball movement. Last night Thabo made a nice cut under the basket for easy basket. Hinrich also seem to thrive in this role. Allen has lost a step, these two guys need to make him work.

Rose vs Rondo
-------------
I think this is going to be an interesting battle. Rose is probably hyped after the win. I expect him to be more comfortable running the point after his debut. But I won't be surprised if he struggles in this game. Rondo is a very good defender (the next Mo Cheeks?)

Bench
-----
We have one of the deepest bench in the league with Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni, Noah, Gray, and Ruffin (this lineup can probably win against the Bobcats). This is our strength, so if we win this game, I think it's because of our second unit do a good job in keeping us in the game. Powe, Tony Allen, and House are good. But, we're just way deeper.

What I want to see?
-------------------
the same good basketball we saw in the first game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Bulls 103 Celts 98

I was off by 1 flipping Milwaukee point last game


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*



King Joseus said:


> I've got vBookie powers again, taco_daddy. All is right with the world.
> 
> ...even if we're likely to lose this game.


:yay: Cool. KJ for president! :yay:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Keep in mind that Hinrich historically matches up well with Ray Allen, and Luol Deng has always matched up well against Pierce.

Rondo really killed us last year, but Derrick Rose should prevent that from happening. We finally have a speedster of our own that should keep Rondo in check.

Also, James Posey has always been a Bulls killer and he's no longer on the team. 

These are all some very promising things, so I wouldn't consider us totally out of this.

Oh wait, but there's this guy named Kevin Garnett...doh! Yeah, we still have no answer for Garnett. If KG were gone, I'd feel much better about this game, but I see no way we pull this off.

Bulls - 85
Celtics - 102


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Bulls record prediction: 82-0 

Get it done!!!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*



Dornado said:


> Why do we have to wait so long for game 2?


I hear ya. I need another fix of bulls ball.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

I'm a realist I dont expect to win this game but I at least want it to be close

If we are to win we need to RUN, RUN, and RUN so more. We are deeper than them and the best way to level the playing field against there big three is to run them ragged. Get them gased so they have to go to there bench earlier


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

Looking forward to Rose vs. Rondo. That should make for a great match up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*



BlueBaron said:


> Looking forward to Rose vs. Rondo. That should make for a great match up.


Who invited BlueBaron?








jk :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Bulls @ Celtics game thread (10/31/08)*

dont be too hard on rose if he struggles, Rondo and the celtics team d will give him troubles and kirk/deng/gordon will probably have to carry the load


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Couple of previews:



> Now, the Celtics' plan is to get into the defending mode from the start against the Chicago Bulls tonight.





> The defensive focus against Chicago will be point guard Derrick Rose, who had 11 points and nine assists in a 108-95 win over Milwaukee in the Bulls' opener Wednesday night.
> 
> "For a rookie guard, it's how hard he plays, and he plays for the wins," Rivers said. "A lot of young guys come in and play for the show. They want to show what they can do. He's got a style of his own. He made a beautiful play the other night and he had no reaction, just got back on defense. He's a tough kid."


http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2008/10/31/planning_a_defense/



> Needless to say, a competitive effort in Boston would be a step in the right direction for the Bulls.
> 
> "Last year there were a lot of teams we didn't compete against," forward Luol Deng said. "It's a new year. I think we have to go out there and compete."
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=247050&src=150


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We didn't look like we even belonged on the same court as the Celtics last year... 

Let's see what difference a year makes.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not good with scores but I expect us to do well in most of the game, probably hold a lead, but then blow it in the end. I guess similar to Cleveland the other day. 

I think Rose will have no problem with Rondo (though I think Bos may throw more at him) and Tyrus will do better against KG then others think


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I really want to believe that we'll win. I bet that we lose. 

I think that Rose is going to be 10 better than he was at Milwaukee, just having got past his first real game jitters. That might be enough. 

I guess that Tyrus will be significantly worse than in the first game, both because Mil didn't really put up a fight, and because he'll have the pressure of living up to this new identity as a steady, professional. 

If he surprises me, then, we have a chance.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

We'r going from playing one of the worst defensive teams in the league to playing the best. I would think that if we can score 90+ points we'll be competitive.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

KG with a foul early. If we could get him into foul trouble, that'd be glorious...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn we look scared.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Not a good start. Very sloppy.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

My two favorite teams playing, probably my favorite game of the year. Anyway, that starting lineup for the Bulls just can't score. Something needs to be changed


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

24-13 after the 1st quarter.

Blargh. We need to step it up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow. Nocioni really didn't like that call.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're shooting 14.3% - ouch.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I would guess that now is not such a good time for Ben Gordon to chat with Pax about 14 million dollars a year. He looks awful. Rondo just cleared his clock. I guess boston doesnt know that BG is a SUPERSTAR.

david


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this team is a disaster on offense today 4/28 from the field! WTF!

allen and kg arent even playing.

no one can score right now. pathetic.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

giusd said:


> I would guess that now is not such a good time for Ben Gordon to chat with Pax about 14 million dollars a year. He looks awful. Rondo just cleared his clock. I guess boston doesnt know that BG is a SUPERSTAR.
> 
> david


NOBODY on this team needs to be asking for a contract at $9M a year at this point


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose/Gooden: 4-10 FG
All Others: 3-24

Blargh.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

D. Rose is the team's best player, T. Thomas is like 1-8 off of wide open jumpers


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus needs to stop shooting. Just terrible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

At least JVG's entertaining on commentary...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Tyrus is horrible at the moment, jump shots...jump shots and more jump shots from him rather than attacking the basket.

Only Rose is attacking the basketball and now he's on the bench with 3 fouls.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

another jump shot from tyrus.......


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Somebody explain that big *** smile on Tyrus' face right now...he's shooting 10% from the field


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I really like what im seeing from Rose, he looks confident when the rest of the team is throwing it away...

you guys still really miss that inside force, KG/Perk and the bench guys are having their way on the boards


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Horrible first half. 49-31 Boston.

We've gotta start hitting shots.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thank goodness for Derrick Rose. That wasn't even a charge there, either. Blocking on Rondo right there...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyrus is having the worst game everr


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

To those who wanted more Thomas minutes? Are you guys insane! What the hell is he doing still in the game, I'd take him out and settle him down he's throwing the ball in the air and hitting NOTHING! I would just give Rose the keys and let him do whatever in this game, the "team" game isn't doing nothing atm. Rose is the only bright spot.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Gordon with a brick...haha


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> To those who wanted more Thomas minutes? Are you guys insane! What the hell is he doing still in the game, I'd take him out and settle him down he's throwing the ball in the air and hitting NOTHING! I would just give Rose the keys and let him do whatever in this game, the "team" game isn't doing nothing atm. Rose is the only bright spot.


You're right, players never should have off nights.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We don't even look like we're really trying out there. This is awful.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

What's with the refs? It's already a blowout, does Boston really need whistles 5 minutes after the play? Basically getting them by complaining


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

We look like the old Bulls team before Ben Wallace. We depend heavily (and that doesn't even seem strong enough) on our outside shots.

And I quit counting the amount of times Aaron Gray couldn't pull down a damn rebound.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

Good to see Tyrus trying to attack the basket now...he should focus on his role and leave the jumpers to his teammates. Keep it up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

At least they started to show some effort. Hopefully Rose can get us going a bit more in the 4th to make it a slightly more respectable loss...


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> At least they started to show some effort. Hopefully Rose can get us going a bit more in the 4th to make it a slightly more respectable loss...


I'll be contented if Rose scores 20 and the bulls can keep the loss to 12 points. :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ugh. Just terrible turnovers to start the 4th.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No defensive effort at all. Just watching Paul Pierce doing warm up drills for layups


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

these type of games are really hard to watch. 

Can't we just go and play Memphis?


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> You're right, players never should have off nights.


Off nights doesn't include taking every open shot when you have the chance & just chucking shots dl and not even looking like your aiming for the rim.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blargh. We better not come out looking like this against Memphis...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Off nights doesn't include taking every open shot when you have the chance & just chucking shots dl and not even looking like your aiming for the rim.


He worked on that shot this summer and showed that he could hit it Tuesday.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo's still trying out here. That's nice to see, at least.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Box score definitely doesn't tell the story on this one. Played way worse than a 16 point loss...


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

didnt see the game, except for a few minutes in the 4th, from lloking at stats and reading hrre, some thoughts

How the Hell does Noch foul out in 13 minutes, was he guarding Pierce when he was in?
Tyrus was shooting jumpers? well he did that on tuesday I guess (also didnt see game) i guess they werent falling tonight. Nit a good result, but he is going to have to develop that, so it may not bve the worst that hes shooting them
Last game it seemed nobody played bad, tonight it seems nobody played good...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought this would be a test for Rose and our other players would provide support for him. Seems to me Rose played well and the other players didn't provide much support at all.

Hopefully the supporting cast can learn from this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, way too much overreaction in this thread.

Guys seriously, these are the champs and they played championship level defense. Who honestly thought we'd walk onto their home court and beat these guys. 

Hollinger recently wrote that this Celtics team ranked up there as one of the best defensive teams of all time. They certainly looked the sort tonight. Garnett has alot to do with it, but also KG's mentality rubbed off big time on the entire team. Let's face it, this is a defensive-minded team and that's how they beat us. 

The numbers tell us that the Bulls' defense wasn't horrible. In fact, we held them to under 100 pts and 43% shooting which is respectable. The problem as you can tell is we couldn't get any easy points whatsoever and the jumpers weren't falling.

The nice thing about being a low-rated team is that losing by 16 to the defending champs isn't a big deal. This game was a learning experience for our guys and we'll just move on knowing we have a ways to go.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Also, Tyrus taking 17 shots is over board obviously since he only hit 2, but I we've said in other threads, I think him shooting is a good thing in the long run. Tyrus is still finding his comfort zone offensively which he never got a chance to do with Skiles here. Eventually he will find "his spots" and will become more efficient.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Looking at the box score, I agree with Durk that our defense and intensity held up, for which I am thankful. 

My first successful bet on bbf. Should have bet more.

On to the next game. Hopefully a confidence booster, although Tyrus needs to "get his head in the game" and not try to compete with Gay one on one

Liked the numbers from Noah.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Wow, way too much overreaction in this thread.
> 
> Guys seriously, these are the champs and they played championship level defense. Who honestly thought we'd walk onto their home court and beat these guys.
> 
> ...


Excellent post durk. Way to much overreaction...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You cant win many games shooting 27%. Our veterans did a no show. Rose was clearly our best player.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Glad there's some agreement. 

Just be forewarned, expect much of the same against the Lakers who look just dominant right now.

Maybe the Hornets too, although I think we match up much better against them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Why didn't we run into the Celtics that Indiana played tonight? Yeesh.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Why didn't we run into the Celtics that Indiana played tonight? Yeesh.


They shot 35%. Unbelievable. Garnett was 9 for 18, but looking at the box score, the rest of them couldn't hit a barn. And yet, the Pacers only won by 5 points.


----------

